# Chrome ,Chrome ,Chrome !



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....

Here is just a few pics of the recent load

Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00








Impala (62-64) go for 180.00









Ivan heres your 9'' set-up for wishbone to....

Tons of fitting instock








1 Bad azz Cadi ,these are your cut down extenders, along with some shop extra









Ali heres your axle


























And uppers and lowers for that Hopper


----------



## CPT BOY

WHAT YOU GOT FOR A 65?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17771887
> *Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....
> 
> Here is just a few pics of the recent load
> 
> Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala (62-64) go for 180.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan heres your 9'' set-up for wishbone to....
> 
> Tons of fitting instock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Bad azz Cadi ,these are your cut down extenders, along with some shop extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali heres your axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uppers and lowers for that Hopper
> *



i dont see a yota axle in there for me and all the rest that goes with it...lol


----------



## king debo

GRINDIN...gonna need some g-body chrome soon. looks good!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres lasts weeks delivery of chrome... 









































Heres a custome OSN tank we made

























We also do Aluminium, SBC intakes 150.00 

















Hope you all like, I will post more as we go, to keep everyone updated :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jun 13 2010, 12:25 AM~17771902
> *WHAT YOU GOT FOR A 65?
> *


Nothing Homie, we can do what ever, but keeping stuff in stock is to hard to do ,suspension wise??? too many different ways to build it...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:29 AM~17771932
> *Nothing Homie, we can do what ever, but keeping stuff in stock is to hard to do ,suspension wise??? too many different ways to build it...
> *



ends up just being money sitting on the shelf....waiting for someone to buy...


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:29 PM~17771932
> *Nothing Homie, we can do what ever, but keeping stuff in stock is to hard to do ,suspension wise??? too many different ways to build it...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jun 13 2010, 12:26 AM~17771907-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see a yota axle in there for me and all the rest that goes with it...lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry becuase these are new pic foolio..LOL here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the rack :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and being assembled
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-king debo_@Jun 13 2010, 12:26 AM~17771911
> *GRINDIN...gonna need some g-body chrome soon.  looks good!
> *


Just hit us up ,and we'll get you a super hot quote homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2010, 12:30 AM~17771935
> *ends up just being money sitting on the shelf....waiting for someone to buy...
> *


As a matter of fact, I have a Glass house axle reinforced.reinforced ears and bearing housing, chromed,with powerballs.... 850.00 no exchange or core needed :0


----------



## stevie d

this topic is too dam shiney :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 13 2010, 12:41 AM~17772030
> *this topic is too dam shiney  :biggrin:
> *


We do more chrome than most chrome shops do....Just gave me an Idea??? maybe, just maybe :biggrin: :0


----------



## KAKALAK

good prices on those radiator supports :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17772057
> *We do more chrome than most chrome shops do....Just gave me an Idea??? maybe, just maybe  :biggrin:  :0
> *


fucking buy a chrome company already lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:35 AM~17771969
> *Sorry becuase these are new pic foolio..LOL here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the rack :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and being assembled
> Just hit us up ,and we'll get you a super hot quote homie
> *



now thats more like it damn it..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 13 2010, 12:49 AM~17772089-->
> 
> 
> 
> good prices on those radiator supports :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx homie, Hit me if ya need anything
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2010, 12:49 AM~17772093
> *fucking buy a chrome company already lol...
> *


Maybe did.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*T.T.T. for all the shiney *


----------



## TCaddy

OMG i need chrome parts Axel for 80 coupe a arms too uper lower


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jun 13 2010, 01:03 AM~17772196
> *OMG i need chrome parts Axel for 80 coupe a arms too uper lower
> *


Where is Calgary located at, we have distribs that can get you hooked up??? lmk


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 13 2010, 01:17 AM~17772278
> *:nicoderm:
> *


*Chrome *sooo_ brite_ you gotta wear *shades* ..hahhahah


----------



## TCaddy

Calgarys in southern Alberta. pm sent


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jun 13 2010, 01:37 AM~17772397
> *Calgarys in southern Alberta. pm sent
> *


----------



## 85 cc

damn lookin good :biggrin: how about all the front suspension besides a arms on an 85 caprice  trying to get to those big m standards here in portland


----------



## DOMINATOR85

Black magic #1


----------



## redline

And uppers and lowers for that Hopper :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got mine last wk..Nice work, Nice prices, great guys to deal with..Wish i woulda sent all my other stuff to them in the past


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i gotta put on 70 spf sun block to look in here. its too bright in here.


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 13 2010, 12:21 PM~17774584
> *Got mine last wk..Nice work, Nice prices, great guys to deal with..Wish i woulda sent all my other stuff to them in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn even doin harley shit too!


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 10:35 PM~17771969
> *Sorry becuase these are new pic foolio..LOL here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the rack :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and being assembled
> Just hit us up ,and we'll get you a super hot quote homie
> *


That's what I'm talking about bling bling :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

What's good BMH? how much for 64 impala front and back bumpers, drive lines, upper and lower arms, spindals, front linkage?


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

WHAT ABOUT 99 TOWN CARS??


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I AM LOVING THAT AIRCRAFT WHAMMY TANK


----------



## Suburban Swingin

BLING BLING


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by naptownregal+Jun 13 2010, 01:35 PM~17774653-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn even doin harley shit too!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure ,why not... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 13 2010, 04:46 PM~17775533
> *I AM LOVING THAT AIRCRAFT WHAMMY TANK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2010, 05:01 PM~17775609
> *BLING BLING
> *


sup Homie,,,

All p.m's replied too :biggrin:


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 04:04 PM~17775629
> *Sure ,why not... :biggrin:
> shhhh
> sup Homie,,,
> 
> All p.m's replied too :biggrin:
> *



keep up the great work pimpin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Jun 13 2010, 05:05 PM~17775637
> *keep up the great work pimpin!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jerry, But I can't take all the credit, I got a good crew...Well except for comin in LATE  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17771887
> *Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....
> 
> Here is just a few pics of the recent load
> 
> Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala (62-64) go for 180.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan heres your 9'' set-up for wishbone to....
> 
> Tons of fitting instock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Bad azz Cadi ,these are your cut down extenders, along with some shop extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali heres your axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uppers and lowers for that Hopper
> *


damnthat came out nice. when will the wishbone get done ?


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:38 AM~17771992
> *As a matter of fact, I have a Glass house axle reinforced.reinforced ears and bearing housing, chromed,with powerballs.... 850.00 no exchange or core needed :0
> *


shoot me a PM on this one. ^


----------



## timdog57

I need a price on 2 1/2" chrome checks and 2 3/4" chrome checks shipped to 40165. And maybe a set of hood hinges for a monte carlo if you can come across them. Please pm me. Thanks


----------



## big C

You doing the 64 impala rad supports with no exchange or core :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

looking good ron...keep up the good work..


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus .... post more prices.. impala a arms, sway bars, 63 rear trim round taillights, bumpers, etc... 

some of us need a good chrome hookup

all triple plate right? some of the midwest guys gotta worry


----------



## BigBlue64

Hey Ron are these customer parts? If not looking for a set of hood hinges and hood springs for a 64 Impala. LMK thanks!!!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 07:08 PM~17775653
> *Thanks Jerry, But I can't take all the credit, I got a good crew...Well except for comin in LATE   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sand1

sun of a bish bling bling but no ching ching :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:56 AM~17772145
> *Thanx homie, Hit me if ya need anything
> 
> Maybe did.... :0  :biggrin:
> *



Good move. Now I can get chromig at ur cost. Right? Lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 13 2010, 04:07 PM~17775337
> *What's good BMH? how much for 64 impala front and back bumpers, drive lines, upper and lower arms, spindals, front linkage?
> *



You big mother trucker. Wh not just chrome it all lol. Ur 90% there. Hell get the lower a arms too while ur at it lol


Sometimes easier to a PM Ron.


----------



## Classic Customs

stop it man, chrome keeps getting cheap then every fool will have full chrome undies. 

then how do us important people set ourselves apart from the masses


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Need a price on some arms 1 1/2 extended molded and chrome and lowers molded and chrome for a 87 caprice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by big C+Jun 13 2010, 07:29 PM~17776513-->
> 
> 
> 
> You doing the 64 impala rad supports with no exchange or core :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way. But if I supply the rad support, 100.00 more got 3 64's and 2 63's only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 09:15 PM~17777314
> *Hey Ron are these customer parts?  If not looking for a set of hood hinges and hood springs for a 64 Impala. LMK thanks!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got A set 75 each plus core hinges back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Jun 14 2010, 05:40 AM~17780093
> *stop it man, chrome keeps getting cheap then every fool will have full chrome undies.
> 
> then how do us important people set ourselves apart from the masses
> *


You know this man...

And yes it is all copper ,nickle,chrome....Triple plate :wow: 

Aluminium is a different process??? But I know the crome is blingin !!!!!


----------



## JM6386

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:45 PM~17772057
> *We do more chrome than most chrome shops do....Just gave me an Idea??? maybe, just maybe  :biggrin:  :0
> *



Black Magic Hydraulics and Custom Plating.........has a good ring to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

is gregs stuff still around or is it long gone? I keep telling him to pay for it?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 13 2010, 09:29 PM~17776510
> *I need a price on 2 1/2" chrome checks and 2 3/4" chrome checks shipped to 40165.  And maybe a set of hood hinges for a monte carlo if you can come across them.  Please pm me.  Thanks
> *


Anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17785068
> *Anyone?  :biggrin:
> *


timmy my brother from another mother.. were you been homie


hood hinges in for sale topic for a bill or something. if ronald cant get ya.


----------



## keneken

Pm sent Ron, let me know.


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## B Town Fernie

how much for those fender wells?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone+Jun 14 2010, 04:51 PM~17784885-->
> 
> 
> 
> is gregs stuff still around or is it long gone? I keep telling him to pay for it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long gone, after 90 days now it goes up for sale...I don't wanna be Black Magic Hydraulics,plating and storage
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B Town Fernie_@Jun 14 2010, 06:55 PM~17785943
> *how much for those fender wells?
> *


I got another set of 64


----------



## Chris

how much for 2 chrome 1/2 check valves? I got some chrome parkers but they keep leaking down  so i am looking for something roughly the same length that isn't gonna give me issues :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jun 14 2010, 05:13 PM~17785068-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30 for the 1/2 stucchi and 40 for the 3/4 chrome
> 
> Shipping would be much either like 15 to 20 dollars, and have them in stock
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chris_@Jun 14 2010, 10:10 PM~17788334
> *how much for 2 chrome 1/2 check valves? I got some chrome parkers but they keep leaking down    so i am looking for something roughly the same length that isn't gonna give me issues  :biggrin:
> *


look above, The stucchis can be taken apart before chrome, than cleaned and re assembled , this way they dont leak, done 100's with not failure, unlike parkers?????


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17788381
> *30 for the 1/2 stucchi  and 40 for the 3/4 chrome
> 
> Shipping would be much either like 15 to 20 dollars, and have them in stock
> look above,  The stucchis can be taken apart before chrome, than cleaned and re assembled , this way they dont leak, done 100's with not failure, unlike parkers?????
> *


ill be calling tomorrow to order some chrome cylinders homie!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17788458
> *ill be calling tomorrow to order some chrome cylinders homie!!
> *


Cool ask for O.jizzle or Perm :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 09:18 PM~17788492
> *Cool ask for O.jizzle or Perm :biggrin:
> *


i will homie thanks...


----------



## timdog57

You should have a pm. Thanks


----------



## Big_Money

GOOD STUFF.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Payment sent Thanks.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HEY DO YALL GOT THE 3/8TH STUCHI CHECKS CHROMED


----------



## coupe n kc

hey how much for a set of uppers and lowers a-arms for caddi, with the core. spindles too.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jun 15 2010, 06:10 AM~17791162-->
> 
> 
> 
> You should have a pm.  Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it and ship first thing in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 15 2010, 06:45 PM~17796877
> *HEY DO YALL GOT THE 3/8TH STUCHI CHECKS CHROMED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we do, they are 22 each
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-coupe n kc_@Jun 15 2010, 06:50 PM~17796911
> *hey how much for a set of uppers and lowers a-arms for caddi, with the core. spindles too.
> *


85 each arm and 10 per bushing bar
95 each lower
95 each spindle 
45 caliper
20 dustsheild


----------



## azsidelady

i need to wear my shades for this topic, good work ron.
-arizonalow-


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 07:54 PM~17796938
> *Got it and ship first thing in the morning
> we do, they are 22 each
> 85 each arm and 10 per bushing bar
> 95 each lower
> 95 each spindle
> 45 caliper
> 20 dustsheild
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 23462 I NEED 2


----------



## coupe n kc

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 15 2010, 05:54 PM~17796938
> *Got it and ship first thing in the morning
> we do, they are 22 each
> 85 each arm and 10 per bushing bar
> 95 each lower
> 95 each spindle
> 45 caliper
> 20 dustsheild
> *


thanks for the quick response i will getting with you soon.


----------



## jays eight duce

how much for a reinforced rearend with power balls and mounts for chain bridge also upper and lower a arms extended reinforced dont have to be molded parts are for a 82 grand prix le or anyting else you have this car to 87549 thanks.


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:27 PM~17771917
> *Heres lasts weeks delivery of chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/B...s/chrome012.jpg[/img]
> 
> Hope you all like, I will post more as we go, to keep everyone updated :biggrin:
> *


MAN I WAS GONNA ORDER SOME BUBLE GUM BUT YOU RAN OUT  WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE SOME IN STOCK :biggrin:


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:27 PM~17771917
> *Heres lasts weeks delivery of chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a custome OSN tank we made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also do Aluminium, SBC intakes 150.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like, I will post more as we go, to keep everyone updated :biggrin:
> *


THAT ONE


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:27 AM~17771917
> *Heres lasts weeks delivery of chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is one of those axles mine ron :cheesy: ?


----------



## lilred

how much to chrome calipers


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

GOT ANY CHROME CADDY SPINDALS AND DUST SHIELDS ? ALSO NEED A G BODY RADIATOR SUPPORT(REGAL)


----------



## tatersalad

need front upper and lowers spindles for 59 lmk you take paypal? im gonna put the taco set up in the rear


----------



## curbserver78

pm sent---


----------



## pinche chico

so whats the cost to ship the radiator support fo g-bodies,,,just a ruff guesstamite?


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 01:27 AM~17771917
> *Heres lasts weeks delivery of chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a custome OSN tank we made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also do Aluminium, SBC intakes 150.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like, I will post more as we go, to keep everyone updated :biggrin:
> *


 NICE! :nicoderm:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

g-body axle reinforced with powerballs??? price???


----------



## Locutt78

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 01:13 AM~17772259
> *Where is Calgary located at, we have distribs that can get you hooked up??? lmk
> *


hope you guys make things right with me on those telleys I bought,have M or Ron call me ASAP thanks 309-712-5112


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Jun 20 2010, 08:03 AM~17837375
> *hope you guys make things right with me on those telleys I bought,have M or Ron call me ASAP thanks 309-712-5112
> *


----------



## doggy

so do u guys chrome stuff if we send them?


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## ben d

Pm me a price for a gbody rear end to be chromed that I supply.


----------



## bad company

Hey !! I was wondering if you have anything for a 69 impala? Rad cradle ,reinforced upper and lower a arms etc,hood hinges ??chrome front suspension parts?????? LMK. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt for chrome


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 23 2010, 02:19 AM~17863570
> *ttt for chrome
> *


x2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Man... Them are Cali prices fo reals! I spent G's here in Seattle in fuckin Chrome! where I woulda spent more then half wit BMH! I have more stuff to chrome and believe me they are gonna ship out to BMH. Ill hit you up in the AM OJ!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jun 27 2010, 11:01 PM~17903727
> *Man... Them are Cali prices fo reals! I spent G's here in Seattle in fuckin Chrome! where I woulda spent more then half wit BMH! I have more stuff to chrome and believe me they are gonna ship out to BMH. Ill hit you up in the AM OJ!
> *


x2. i jus got some custom pumps and other goodies that are chrome from bmh and they are shinny as fuk.


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 28 2010, 03:32 AM~17904555
> *x2. i jus got some custom pumps and other goodies that are chrome from bmh and they are shinny as fuk.
> *


whers mine jr. :dunno: 






j/k homie, projects coming along good homie. hope evrything goes according to plan :biggrin: now serve them fools :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

shhhhh! they are all watching my posts'. and yours too. the voices told me so. yeah im gonna be off on monday. i will be workin at home. i see you guys on tuesday though.


----------



## bad company

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jun 22 2010, 04:47 PM~17858681
> *Hey !! I was wondering if you have anything for a 69 impala? Rad cradle ,reinforced upper and lower a arms etc,hood hinges ??chrome front suspension parts?????? LMK. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## doggy

how much for a axle for a 1991 s10 and radiator support


----------



## lilred

how much for the rear trailing arms chrome


----------



## streetrider

:0 * Dam,the chrome is nice as fuck...! :thumbsup:
Imma definitely hit you up when I get bacc
to the states,homie.......*


----------



## JM6386

TTT for some nice ass chrome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 19 2010, 10:47 PM~17836469
> *g-body axle reinforced with powerballs??? price???
> *


1100 with core or 1200 with out.... that with 2 box tube (trussed) powerballs , chromed drum to drum


----------



## bad company

How much to chrome upper and lower a arms for a 69 impala,And also a price for the hood hinges and the springs?Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

Upper and lowers for a 88 cutlass?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 29 2010, 01:05 PM~17917818
> *1100 with core or 1200 with out.... that with 2 box tube (trussed) powerballs , chromed drum to drum
> *


hey wassup jees. long time no hear. :biggrin:


----------



## TREVINO 64

nice work like always


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 29 2010, 01:05 PM~17917818
> *1100 with core or 1200 with out.... that with 2 box tube (trussed) powerballs , chromed drum to drum
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just like to Thank everyone for them sending chrome and letting us be your 1 stop lowerider shop


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 10 2010, 10:03 PM~18013857
> *Just like to Thank everyone for them sending chrome and letting us be your 1 stop lowerider shop
> *


Where have u been havent seen u on LIL in a while :biggrin:


----------



## bad company

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 10 2010, 10:54 PM~18014551
> *Where have u been havent seen u on LIL in a while  :biggrin:
> *


X2 no answer to my question yet for a price on chroming?  :dunno:


----------



## OVERTIME

Call up the shop to get a quote on chroming


----------



## 81cutty

ttt for chrome :biggrin:


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:21 PM~17771887
> *Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....
> 
> Here is just a few pics of the recent load
> 
> Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala (62-64) go for 180.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan heres your 9'' set-up for wishbone to....
> 
> Tons of fitting instock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Bad azz Cadi ,these are your cut down extenders, along with some shop extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali heres your axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uppers and lowers for that Hopper
> *



WHAT DO YOU GOT FOR A 64 SS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I got some uppers, hinges and fenderwells. ....I'll look and see what else I have


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 22 2010, 02:19 PM~18112634
> *I got some uppers, hinges and fenderwells. ....I'll look and see what else I have
> *


FOR WHAT CAR???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:03 PM~18113057
> *FOR WHAT CAR???
> *


wheel wells are a '4' ,hinges 63-64, arm 58-64


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## louisville chevy

got any arms for 94 TC? how much?


----------



## DJ Englewood

how much for uppers and lowers extended for a big body


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 26 2010, 05:45 PM~18145947
> *how much for uppers and lowers extended for a big body
> *


135 plus 50 more chrome
165 plus 65 more chromed


----------



## Low-63-impala

Wheres the closest distributer you guys have to saskatchewan (central canada,just above north dakota)? im looking for some parts for my 63 impala


----------



## soriano




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Jul 29 2010, 03:06 PM~18175781
> *Wheres the closest distributer you guys have to saskatchewan (central canada,just above north dakota)? im looking for some parts for my 63 impala
> *


Jeff on the east and Gregg in the west. We do have a couple of the middle Canada boys lookin into get something goiing,but hasn't been finalized yet


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's a chrome toyota axle ,reinforced with disc brakes


----------



## himbone

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 29 2010, 07:23 PM~18178703
> *:wave:
> *


Wad up jimbo....Aint seen you in a min...Someone told me u was talkin shit on me !!!! LOL ,but it was another dude named Ron...hahah ...All good with the Fam :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for lower a arms reinforced n chrome for a 98 town car


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2010, 12:18 AM~18178636
> *Jeff on the east and Gregg in the west. We do have a couple of the middle Canada boys lookin into get something goiing,but hasn't been finalized yet
> *


whats it take to be a distributor?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18179706
> *whats it take to be a distributor?
> *


I'll P.M ya tomorrow with details


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 07:21 PM~18178684
> *Here's a chrome toyota axle ,reinforced with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
sik!


----------



## iHopp

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 06:21 PM~18178684
> *Here's a chrome toyota axle ,reinforced with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE?


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 29 2010, 06:39 PM~18179706
> *whats it take to be a distributor?
> *


When you gonna get a distributor in my area? We need one


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 07:21 PM~18178684
> *Here's a chrome toyota axle ,reinforced with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1-ton :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 07:28 PM~18179517
> *Wad up jimbo....Aint seen you in a min...Someone told me u was talkin shit on me !!!! LOL ,but it was another dude named Ron...hahah ...All good with the Fam :biggrin:
> *


not you some other goofball. how you been?


----------



## 1downkat

Thank you very much Ron, Perm, Oj again can not waitto get my goodies. On that note what is the turn around time on your chrome for Impala bumpers?


----------



## hstntx713

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jun 22 2010, 05:38 PM~17857775
> *Pm me a price for a gbody rear end to be chromed that I supply.
> *


X2


----------



## Low-63-impala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 07:18 PM~18178636
> *Jeff on the east and Gregg in the west. We do have a couple of the middle Canada boys lookin into get something goiing,but hasn't been finalized yet
> *


ok let me know i sure could use some parts, what does it take to be come a distributer?


----------



## [email protected]

What's the price on valve covers, breather and lower a-arms for a 79 Lincoln mark V shipped to 77075. And what's the turn around time


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 08:58 PM~18189831
> *What's the price on valve covers, breather and lower a-arms for a 79 Lincoln mark V shipped to 77075. And what's the turn around time
> *


I'll p.m you


----------



## [email protected]

Cool thanks


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 12:45 PM~18174983
> *135 plus 50 more chrome
> 165 plus 65 more chromed
> *


is that 4 triple plated carome??


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

pm sent


----------



## azmobn06

shit, with those prices I can drop off parts then gamble for a bit then go home and do the same for pick up :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez

LOVE IT! :0


----------



## p-funckimpala

Its so shiney in here.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 12:45 PM~18174983
> *135 plus 50 more chrome
> 165 plus 65 more chromed
> *


if i send my own arms do i still get these chrome prices :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:yes: :boink:


----------



## magoo

Perm.........wutt up playa!

PM sent homie....get back at me by phone or by pm gee

Thanks!
Magoo


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 3 2010, 12:13 PM~18217049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :boink:
> *


thank's homie for being very patiant :biggrin: got you bling'n under the caddy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Aug 3 2010, 02:35 PM~18218299
> *Perm.........wutt up playa!
> 
> PM sent homie....get back at me by phone or by pm gee
> 
> Thanks!
> Magoo
> 
> 
> *


got you player


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Trailing arms are installed backwards  , the bend is meant to clear the axle at high lock-ups


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 11:48 PM~18219952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailing arms are installed backwards  , the bend is meant to clear the axle at high lock-ups
> *


whats the price on a chrome set of lower trailing arms for a box caprice? also still looking for that info on becoming a distributor :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Aug 3 2010, 05:40 PM~18219354-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank's homie for being very patiant :biggrin: got you bling'n under the caddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: PM sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 06:48 PM~18219952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailing arms are installed backwards  , the bend is meant to clear the axle at high lock-ups
> *


D'oh :banghead: . I wasn't quite sure :rofl: . For now it won't matter, i have to re-work my exhaust so i can do the drop mounts, thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 09:48 AM~18215978
> *if i send my own arms do i still get these chrome prices  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: true story ron!  :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 08:48 PM~18219952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailing arms are installed backwards  , the bend is meant to clear the axle at high lock-ups
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Negrito

how much for lower a-arms ext/mod/chromed for g-body to 97030


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 10:48 AM~18215978
> *if i send my own arms do i still get these chrome prices  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe????As long as they were not installed :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:0 im going to pull them off and clean em so you will never know 


imma be callin tomorrow around noon to get the stuff ordered for the homie yogis bigbody. :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480

How much for some chrome calipers spindles and dust covers for a g body


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Aug 4 2010, 11:29 PM~18232784
> *How much for some chrome calipers spindles and dust covers for a g body
> *


p.m'd


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ttt


----------



## marky3

how much for a chrome gas tank for a cutty????


----------



## p-funckimpala

Yo how much to chrome my hopper? The whole car? Ill ship it to you and you send it back all crome.... shiny as a mofo..... seats and all..... :biggrin: 








J/k


----------



## Team CCE

To the top for my homies @ BMH uffin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:54 PM~18275820
> *To the top for my homies @ BMH uffin:
> *



sup


----------



## BIG D

How much for chrome caliper(rear passenger) & dust cover for 2001 TC?


----------



## 5DEUCE

can you do caprice spindles/calipers/and backing plates tripple chrome?


----------



## Beanerking1

hey RON or BIG M whats it gonna cost me to chrome my upper, lower a arms, steering components and rear drums on my 80 lac :biggrin:


----------



## blazer78

how much are lower control arms and steering linkage for a 78 monte shipped to 70131


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Aug 12 2010, 02:20 PM~18293490
> *How much for chrome caliper(rear passenger) & dust cover for 2001 TC?
> *


???


----------



## ol e

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 10:47 PM~18232914
> *p.m'd
> *


how much for a cromed 64 impala grill?..including grill!.


----------



## ol e

how much for a 64 impala cromed grill??


----------



## regal.1980

How much 2 chrome Powersteering Pulley and brackets and AC Brackets for SBC (5 Brackets, 1 Pulley)?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bought a chrome radiator support, engraved n all! Thanks big M


----------



## lilred

how much to chrome g-body calipers


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 9 2010, 12:07 PM~18264731
> *Yo how much to chrome my hopper? The whole car? Ill ship it to you and you send it back all crome.... shiny as a mofo..... seats and all.....  :biggrin:
> J/k
> *


 :twak:


----------



## touchdowntodd

where the homies at... any recent stuff>?


----------



## inkera

These guys got hella fast shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

how much for 90 cadillac brougham front bumper? shipped 28405


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Sep 12 2010, 08:21 PM~18550145
> *These guys got hella fast shipping :thumbsup:
> *


got your stuff ...Koo


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18558675
> *got your stuff ...Koo
> *


wheres my stuff?it been 6 mos! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 13 2010, 07:49 PM~18559141
> *wheres my stuff?it been 6 mos! :biggrin:
> *


we aint shipping you nothin.....you gonna look good holmes ,real good


----------



## stevie d

got 10 plaques coming your wa for chrome soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2010, 11:05 PM~18559995
> *we aint shipping you nothin.....you gonna look good holmes ,real good
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 07:21 PM~18178684
> *Here's a chrome toyota axle ,reinforced with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much shipped to VA 22030?


----------



## mhiggy911

how much for upper and lower a arms extended and plated and chromed for a 63?


----------



## el checo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 08:21 PM~18178684
> *Here's a chrome toyota axle ,reinforced with disc brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 48209... i need one for my 63


----------



## mhiggy911

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Sep 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18570423
> *how much shipped to 48209... i need one for my 63
> *


x2


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Sep 13 2010, 12:47 AM~18551835
> *how much for 90 cadillac brougham front bumper? shipped 28405
> *


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

WHAT U GOT FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

how much for g-body rear housing in chrome, with powerballs, diff cover, backing plates.?


----------



## willz64impala

how much to for some rear chrome controls for a 63 need ones with power ball im me


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18219952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailing arms are installed backwards  , the bend is meant to clear the axle at high lock-ups
> *


OKAY, I WAS NOT TRIPPEN................... :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 3 2010, 02:07 PM~18724665
> *OKAY, I WAS NOT TRIPPEN................... :cheesy:
> *


Yea... my bad :happysad:


----------



## rug442




----------



## EASTSIDA

HOW MUCH FOR ALL FRONT SUSPENSION EXCEPT UPPERS AND REAR SUSPENSION FOR A 96 BIG BODY


----------



## tequilalow57

how much for chrome and extended molded upper an lower a arms for 78 monte carlo shipped to 77477?

ps. do you need my a arms or do you have them in stock?


----------



## haywire

CAN I GET A NUMBER I HAVE A FEW THINGS I WANT TO SEE IF YOU CAN CHROME AND A ADDRESS TO GET SOME SHIPPING QUOTES


----------



## mufasaJR87

> 30 for the 1/2 stucchi and 40 for the 3/4 chrome
> good shit mayne


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple

how much for some extended upper and lower's chrome for a 85 fleetwood coupe shipped to 21037? thanks BM


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*Ron how much will you charge me to chrome my 2 piston tanks? Just to let you know they are painted blue. Lmk *


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Dec 8 2010, 03:24 PM~19274664
> *How much will you charge me to chrome my 2 piston tanks? Just to let you know they are painted blue. Lmk
> *


TTT


----------



## renzo778

Quote on chrome reinforced a arms for a deuce??


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 3 2010, 12:13 PM~18217049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A REAREND JUST LIKE THAT EXCEPT FOR A G-BODY SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 9 2010, 09:51 PM~19288314
> *HOW MUCH FOR A REAREND JUST LIKE THAT EXCEPT FOR A G-BODY SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS
> *


Daaaaamn, thats a nice rearend :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple+Dec 8 2010, 03:41 PM~19274236-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some extended upper and lower's chrome for a 85 fleetwood coupe shipped to 21037? thanks BM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 430.00 total in chrome for both sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 04:24 PM~19274664
> *Ron how much will you charge me to chrome my 2 piston tanks? Just to let you know they are painted blue. Lmk
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 per tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 01:26 PM~19283940
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:08 PM~19287181
> *Quote on chrome reinforced a arms for a deuce??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a set of reinforced,extended,capped,molded and chrome for 550.00 ,but will need good workable arms back, or it will be 120 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:51 PM~19288314
> *HOW MUCH FOR A REAREND JUST LIKE THAT EXCEPT FOR A G-BODY SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1050.00 plus need an axle back, or 150 more
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Dec 9 2010, 10:12 PM~19288535
> *Daaaaamn, thats a nice rearend  :biggrin: :nicoderm:
> *


Thanx Homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is some used and new stuff we got layin around for sale 

2) Used Bannana bars, chrome is O.K ,1 has some overspray $20.00 each








no core needed

1) used chrome in good shape $30.00








no core needed

1) reinforced and molded $45.00








no core needed

1) set of stock lowers capped and with powerballs $100 pr

















1) set of used front backing plates,and drums (59-64 impala)$80.00pr
__________________________________________________________________
*new chrome ,never installed.*

1) set of freshly chromed spindles,steering arm,and backing plate for 59-64 implala $120.00 or 150 no cores.









1) 64 hood latch $70.00 or 100.00 no core









1) 63 hood latch $65.00 or 100.00 no core

1) set 63 inner fender braces to firewall for hood hinge $60.00 pr or 100.00 no core

















1) front bumper mounts $100.00 pr or 150 no core


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Caprice shift linkage $30.00 or 45 no core
battery tray $25.00









2)10 bolt diff cover. $30.00 or 45 no core









Impala gas tank (NEW) $360.00 or 380.00 with S/S straps (NEW)

















Frame to bumper outter supports 63 impala 40.00pr or 60 no core


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2010, 10:38 PM~19288764
> *Thanx Homie
> *


Nooooo, thank you, you built it for me :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

Dam cheaper than craigslist :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

damn doing it big!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 10 2010, 12:00 AM~19289603
> *damn doing it big!
> *


Naw ,just shit people aint picked up.... Still got my core arms laying around :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2010, 04:29 AM~19289314
> *Caprice shift linkage $30.00 or 45 no core
> battery tray $25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year caprice are these for?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2010, 10:03 PM~19289623
> *Naw ,just shit people aint picked up.... Still got my core arms laying around :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


sold em to your competition  got a couple stock frames not canadian cheap rear ends trailing arms and maybe 2 sets of uppers and 2 sets of lowers


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is some other stuff
2 sets of G-body uppers ,extended (1)1'' and (1)1 & 1/4" reinforced, capped off, chromed both sides
$450.00 or 500.00 no cores

















63-63 impala hood hinge and spring,Reg $180 ,now $150!!! 250 with no core









Caddy/ Caprice rad cover $35.00 or 45 no core


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19289650
> *what year caprice are these for?
> *


Box style


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2010, 09:38 PM~19288764
> *430.00 total in chrome for both sets
> 40 per tank
> I have a set of reinforced,extended,capped,molded and chrome for 550.00 ,but will need good workable arms back, or it will be 120 more
> 1050.00 plus need an axle back, or 150 more
> Thanx Homie
> *


SO THAT WOULD BE 1200 SHIPPED? WITH THE INSIDE IN IT AND THE REAREND READY TO GO?? ALL I WOULD HAVE TO DO IS PUT OIL AND BRAKES?? DRUMS TO??


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2010, 05:29 AM~19289884
> *Box style
> *


i'll take em :biggrin: any other box caprice parts?

I'll call in the morning with payment


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19289651
> *sold em to your competition   got  a couple stock frames not canadian cheap rear ends trailing arms and maybe 2 sets of uppers and 2 sets of lowers
> *


Thats all rite, I got the first load, and even got a shit load of extra sets after that....Keeps me on my toes  and everyone fine tuned. :biggrin: 
Shoots me some numbers, Mr Chingobling :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 10 2010, 12:31 AM~19289906
> *i'll take em  :biggrin: any other box caprice parts?
> 
> I'll call in the morning with payment
> *


Hinges,,,But they may belong to someone????need to find out in the morning


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2010, 05:33 AM~19289922
> *Hinges,,,But they may belong to someone????need to find out in the morning
> *


already got some chrome hinges on mine :biggrin: 

whats the price to chrome some spindles for 11" rotors with no cores?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 10 2010, 12:31 AM~19289905
> *SO THAT WOULD BE 1200 SHIPPED? WITH THE INSIDE IN IT AND THE REAREND READY TO GO?? ALL I WOULD HAVE TO DO IS PUT OIL AND BRAKES?? DRUMS TO??
> *


150 is for the core.....I can do 1400 shipped, with no axle back in return or 1200 and you get me back a core axle !!!! and yes ,just add oil, reinforced,powerballs, chrome drum to drum....got one coming back this week....Could be yours if you hurry up


----------



## stevie d

:thumbsup: hmmm thinks el taco needs chrome :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 10 2010, 12:41 AM~19289992
> *:thumbsup: hmmm thinks el taco needs chrome  :biggrin:
> *


f- the chrome, get some new batts ..chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2010, 10:32 PM~19289913
> *Thats all rite, I got the first load, and even got a shit load of extra sets after that....Keeps me on my toes   and everyone fine tuned. :biggrin:
> Shoots me some numbers, Mr Chingobling :wow:
> *


ill trade u a bare frame for some trailing arms stock length with sunk in power balls


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

IS THERE ANY KINDA OF BRAKE DRUMS THAT ARE SMOOTH THAT CAN BE USED ON A G-BODY REAREND?


----------



## Junkshop pros

need a price on some cadi uppers extended 1 1/2 inches renforced and lowers reinforced shipped to hawaii 96797


----------



## cln84703

do you have any more of the rad hold down for the caddi caprice any thing else for the boxs


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HERE GOT THIS G-BODY REAR END READY TO SHIP....1050 WITH CORE OR 1200 WITHOUT PLUS SHIPPING....

















ALSO A CORE SUPPORT FOR A CADDY OR BOX CAPRICE....225.00 NO CORE PLUS SHIPPING...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh shit I forgot my shit in the back room! Lmk big dawg wats up. Happy holidays holmes. 
Haha steve change ur batts. Haha.


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

any caddy rearend?


----------



## 808cutlass

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2010, 01:18 PM~19354233
> *HERE GOT THIS G-BODY REAR END READY TO SHIP....1050 WITH CORE OR 1200 WITHOUT PLUS SHIPPING....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO A CORE SUPPORT FOR A CADDY OR BOX CAPRICE....225.00 NO CORE PLUS SHIPPING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much shipped to 96706???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Dec 17 2010, 05:29 PM~19355274
> *how much shipped to 96706???
> *


the axel 1300$ shiped & the core 50-60$ on the ship'n :biggrin:


----------



## my1963ss

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2010, 11:29 PM~19289314
> *Caprice shift linkage $30.00 or 45 no core
> battery tray $25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)10 bolt diff cover. $30.00 or 45 no core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala gas tank (NEW) $360.00 or 380.00 with S/S straps (NEW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame to bumper outter supports 63 impala 40.00pr or 60 no core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i want the gas tank wher do i call let me know i got the money pm pls info


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2010, 03:18 PM~19354233
> *HERE GOT THIS G-BODY REAR END READY TO SHIP....1050 WITH CORE OR 1200 WITHOUT PLUS SHIPPING....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO A CORE SUPPORT FOR A CADDY OR BOX CAPRICE....225.00 NO CORE PLUS SHIPPING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WANA SEND THE MONEY RIGHT NOW FOR THAT REAR END BUT WHEN THE OLD LADY WAKES UP AND SEES 1400 GONE SHE GONA KICK MY ASS!!! DAMN I GUESS I KNOW WHAT TO TELL HER TO GET ME FOR CHRISTMAS. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by my1963ss+Dec 17 2010, 07:40 PM~19356412-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want the gas  tank wher do i call let me know i got the money pm pls info
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jus give me a call.. 1-866-magic-33. tue-sat 11-7 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 18 2010, 03:57 AM~19359185
> *DAMN I WANA SEND THE MONEY RIGHT NOW FOR THAT REAR END BUT WHEN THE OLD LADY WAKES UP AND SEES 1400 GONE SHE GONA KICK MY ASS!!! DAMN I GUESS I KNOW WHAT TO TELL HER TO GET ME FOR CHRISTMAS.  :biggrin:
> *


i guess you better get bizy :boink: :boink: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Any more radiator covers for 96 fleetwood


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Dec 17 2010, 07:40 PM~19356412
> *i want the gas  tank wher do i call let me know i got the money pm pls info
> *


pm sent


----------



## bad company

Hey Big M ,You have any shit on the go for chrome for a 69 Impala rearends ,reinforced parts?? LMK. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANY PARTS FOR A 95 TOWN CAR??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Dec 18 2010, 12:28 PM~19361036
> *Hey Big M ,You have any shit on the go for chrome for a 69 Impala rearends ,reinforced parts?? LMK. :biggrin:
> *


negative ghost rider :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 19 2010, 01:57 PM~19368167
> *ANY PARTS FOR A 95 TOWN CAR??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2010, 12:08 PM~19385568
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## 1963Tray

Do you still have the Radiator supports for a 63 impala for $180, if so how much shipped to 43068? LMK!


----------



## 1963Tray

I also need a set of trailing arms with balls :biggrin: shipped to the same zip


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

how much for a whammy pump like this but candy orange instead of yellow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 26 2010, 11:07 PM~19428333
> *how much for a whammy pump like this but candy orange instead of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## gonz1966

HOW MUCH FOR CHROME PUMP TOP LEFT NEXT TO YELLOW 4 PUMP??


----------



## low4life.toyo

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 26 2010, 11:07 PM~19428333
> *how much for a whammy pump like this but candy orange instead of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm interested as well same color


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the chrome!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by gonz1966+Dec 29 2010, 03:02 AM~19447421-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR CHROME PUMP TOP LEFT NEXT TO YELLOW 4 PUMP??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4life.toyo_@Dec 29 2010, 06:09 AM~19447609
> *I'm interested as well same color
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## keneken

Hey Ron. Just stopping by to say what up. Ken in Florida.


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## DA SHOCKER




----------



## plank

:0


----------



## JM6386

TTT


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 27 2010, 12:07 AM~19428333
> *how much for a whammy pump like this but candy orange instead of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH BUT BLACK INSTEAD OF YELLOW


----------



## jett06

how much for a single pump front and back kit lay and play only for a 40's bomb please


----------



## vengence

hey ron gotta chrome driveshaft with slip yoke already in it for a 88 fleetwood? 

whats the ticket for chrome uppers n lowers?


----------



## Moe Built

You got a chrome core support for a 64 impala?


----------



## AZKLIQUER

you guys got front deep cups in chrome and donuts in chrome


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2011, 05:15 PM~19613336
> *hey ron gotta chrome driveshaft with slip yoke already in it for a 88 fleetwood?
> 
> whats the ticket for chrome uppers n lowers?
> *


x2 pm me 2


----------



## mhiggy911

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2010, 10:02 PM~19289040
> *Here is some used and new stuff we got layin around for sale
> 
> 2) Used Bannana bars, chrome is O.K ,1 has some overspray $20.00 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no core needed
> 
> 1) used chrome in good shape $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no core needed
> 
> 1) reinforced and molded $45.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no core needed
> 
> 1) set of stock lowers capped and with powerballs $100 pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) set of used front backing plates,and drums (59-64 impala)$80.00pr
> __________________________________________________________________
> new chrome ,never installed.
> 
> 1) set of freshly chromed spindles,steering arm,and backing plate for 59-64 implala $120.00 or 150 no cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 64 hood latch $70.00 or 100.00 no core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 63 hood latch $65.00 or 100.00 no core
> 
> 1) set 63 inner fender braces to firewall for hood hinge $60.00 pr or 100.00 no core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) front bumper mounts $100.00 pr or 150 no core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have the impala trailing arms? wil the ball joints fit ur cyclenders? how much with shipping to 99206? pm me very interested


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2010, 05:09 PM~19442477
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


set like this yellow cash in hand thank


----------



## resname93

how much for a set up like the orange one but all chrome?


----------



## ceez6d5

how much to do front and rear bumper guards for a 65 impala


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 26 2010, 11:07 PM~19428333
> *how much for a whammy pump like this but candy orange instead of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much in candy brandy wine? and price for the chrome set up on far left? Thanks


----------



## ClassicPlayer

1) set of stock lowers capped and with powerballs $100 pr


















What years do these fit?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

__________________________________________________________________
*new chrome ,never installed.*

1) set of freshly chromed spindles,steering arm,and backing plate for 59-64 implala $120.00 or 150 no cores.









IS THIS "SET" LEFT AND RIGHT SIDE??? OR JUST WHATSIN THE PIC??? PM ME...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

How much for uppers and lowers on a B-body 82 coupe deville uppers ext. 1 inch and chrome lowers stock chromed and a chrome rad. support ? shipped to atlanta ga 30315


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer+Jan 26 2011, 12:25 AM~19700302-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1) set of stock lowers capped and with powerballs $100 pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What years do these fit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR. 805 S.L.S._@Jan 26 2011, 02:57 PM~19704607
> *__________________________________________________________________
> new chrome ,never installed.
> 
> 1) set of freshly chromed spindles,steering arm,and backing plate for 59-64 implala $120.00 or 150 no cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS "SET" LEFT AND RIGHT SIDE??? OR JUST WHATSIN THE PIC??? PM ME...
> *


*ALL THESE ITEMS ARE SOLD AND SHIPPED*


----------



## mhiggy911

I got my trailing arms today super fast I'm very happy thanks guys


----------



## ceez6d5

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Jan 22 2011, 05:14 AM~19665737
> *how much to do front and rear bumper guards for a 65 impala
> *


???


----------



## angelm75

how much to chrome out a 62 impala front suspension. and a 64. and hood hinges on both.


----------



## Lacman93

How much for a rear end exact same as this one for a 93 BigBody and also what else do you have chrome for a 93 Bigbody??? Anything would be awesome


----------



## dropped6duece

i pm'd u guys on my parts let me know


----------



## resname93

has anyone got a reply from him lately?


----------



## droppen98

can some on pm me a price for some chrome caprice spindals roter and calabers


----------



## fesboogie

BUMP for some nice chrome


----------



## eloco mando

how much for whammy tank set up all chrome shop price
shiped to 60804


----------



## 2 83s

I GOT MY CHROME :biggrin: THANKS BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## eloco mando

any pics of upper&LOWER CTRL ARMS CHROME 
58-64 IMPALA


----------



## luxurysport87

how much 2 chrome a big body axle.need a ballpark figure.thanks in advance.pm me


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Rony420

How much for 95 towncar upper and lower a arms reinforced for a Hopper no extension going wit the ball joint extenders. ... Tax time special??? ;-)


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Jan 27 2011, 05:48 PM~19715148
> *How much for uppers and lowers on a B-body 82 coupe deville uppers ext. 1 inch and chrome lowers stock chromed and a chrome rad. support ? shipped to atlanta ga 30315
> *


Still need these prices please...


----------



## El Enemigo

Any chrome for a gbody in stock


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by luxurysport87_@Feb 7 2011, 12:34 AM~19805110
> *how much 2 chrome a big body axle.need a ballpark figure.thanks in advance.pm me
> *



X2... :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyRider82

> _Originally posted by El Enemigo_@Feb 11 2011, 12:50 PM~19845508
> *Any chrome for a gbody in stock
> *


x2


----------



## louisville chevy

chrome ball joint extenders sent to 40216


----------



## MikeysWorld

how much chrome rear end and trailing arms,64 ss? do u sell pre cut reinf kits for x frame??


----------



## Centillac

HEY HOMIE TWO QUICK QUESTIONS HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME RADIATOR SUPPORT FOR A 93 CADDY FLEETWOD SHIPPED TO CHICAGO AND A CHROME REAR END EVERYTHING ASSEMBLE JUST TO PUT IT ON THE CAR? THANKS HOMIE PM WITH PRICES. BY THE WAY NICE WORK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## genelow

65 impala rad support and the rear how much shipped to nyc (11364)?


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

Nice work!!!! how much for a regal rad support and rear axl to 98277 wa. thanks alot. kiip up the good work


----------



## Chevillacs

Any chrome rearends for a 64 impala? i need ones thatll clear skirts with 13s let me know price shipped to 22033...thanks


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Feb 13 2011, 03:57 PM~19859372
> *HEY HOMIE TWO QUICK QUESTIONS HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME RADIATOR SUPPORT FOR A 93 CADDY FLEETWOOD SHIPPED TO CHICAGO AND A CHROME REAR END EVERYTHING ASSEMBLE JUST TO PUT IT ON THE CAR? THANKS HOMIE PM WITH PRICES. BY THE WAY NICE WORK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK         :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## alexar956

ron, can u send me a price for CHROME caprice or cadillac spindals wit calipers for my regal


----------



## coupe n kc

how much for a caddi rearend? do u have one in stock with powerballs?


----------



## legacylac

can i get a price on 63 wheel wells, just the tops, shipped to seattle 98188


----------



## mrdramaboxx

""""TTT"""""


----------



## El Enemigo

Any chrome for a gbody ready to go


----------



## Pjay




----------



## jett06

Are those impala trailing arms still available


----------



## Ked O.P.

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Mar 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19999267
> *Are those impala trailing arms still available
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## mrdramaboxx

:wave: hno: :sprint:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by coupe n kc+Feb 16 2011, 08:17 PM~19887678-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a caddi rearend? do u have one in stock with powerballs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have 1... 1050 plus core, and ready to ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 2 2011, 10:54 AM~19996917
> *Any chrome for a gbody ready to go
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some bullet proof uppers and lowers, That is about it, some hood hinges,latch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19999267
> *Are those impala trailing arms still available
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the bananna bars...I do have our 2x3 with powerball ready in chrome
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ked O.P._@Mar 3 2011, 02:15 AM~20004565
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 3 2011, 08:35 PM~20010697
> *I do have 1... 1050 plus core, and ready to ship
> I have some bullet proof uppers and lowers, That is about it, some hood hinges,latch
> Just the bananna bars...I do have our 2x3 with powerball ready in chrome
> :biggrin:
> *


how much for the g body hinges


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 18 2010, 02:09 PM~19360911
> *pm sent
> *


Hey homie sent you a pm


----------



## stevie d

got a undercarriage coming soon


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 4 2011, 12:17 AM~20011923
> *got a undercarriage coming soon
> *


Yeah , but your shit dont count


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big chip!


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple

What's up BM, how much for a set of upper and lower chrome 1.5 extended arms and chrome tie rod parts?. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 4 2011, 01:48 AM~20012463
> *Yeah , but your shit dont count
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 4 2011, 12:48 AM~20012463
> *Yeah , but your shit dont count
> *


haha thanks dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## mrdramaboxx

:biggrin: :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 01:21 AM~17771887
> *Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....
> 
> Here is just a few pics of the recent load
> 
> Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala (62-64) go for 180.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the 64 impala radiator supports not for sale anymore?????????


----------



## *New Movement Md*

fenders and core support for a 94 Big Body.

shipped to 21769.. Thanks


----------



## TUKINSTANG

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 01:11 PM~20210116
> *fenders and core support for a 94 Big Body.
> 
> shipped to 21769..  Thanks
> *


x2 for 96 fleetwood


----------



## Az_Chicano_1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 3 2011, 08:35 PM~20010697
> *I do have 1... 1050 plus core, and ready to ship
> I have some bullet proof uppers and lowers, That is about it, some hood hinges,latch
> Just the bananna bars...I do have our 2x3 with powerball ready in chrome
> :biggrin:
> *



how much for the hood hinges and latch for a 83 monte, shipped to 85006


----------



## showtimeduecerag

need a price on a chrome coil over cups for fat cylinder 2" hole and a chrome bowtie tee. let me know if you gotr them in stock?. you take paypal?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1+Mar 29 2011, 01:05 PM~20210565-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the hood hinges and latch for a 83 monte, shipped to 85006
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call the shop we got 'em in stock
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showtimeduecerag_@Mar 30 2011, 09:50 PM~20223614
> *need a price on a chrome coil over cups for fat cylinder 2" hole and a chrome bowtie tee. let me know if you gotr them in stock?. you take paypal?
> *


No chrome bowtie sorry, We can get the cups done???none in stock...2 weeks out


----------



## Pjay




----------



## mrdramaboxx

TTMFT


----------



## sinicle

whatcha got for 94 TC?


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2011, 09:45 PM~20224219
> *Call the shop we got 'em in stock
> No chrome bowtie sorry, We can get the cups done???none in stock...2 weeks out
> *


let me know when you get those chrome coil over cups.......... need it asap
thanks


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 4 2011, 12:07 AM~20011801
> *how much for the g body hinges
> *


X2


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

you guys got any chrome upper and lower ball joints for 66' impala


----------



## Bobby65

What do you have in stock for a big body?


----------



## firmelows

how much for a whammy pump like this but black instead of yellow


----------



## houndstooth1964

Love this topic! 

How much for a set of trailing arms with the powerballs built for a 64 impala, shipped to 95765?


----------



## mrdramaboxx

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 28 2011, 11:21 PM~20445130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


Safe and sound I see :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2011, 11:28 PM~20445168
> *Safe and sound I see :biggrin:
> *



YEZziR.!.! N ThA LiVin RooM!! :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 28 2011, 11:32 PM~20445189
> *YEZziR.!.! N ThA LiVin RooM!!  :cheesy:
> *


I see That!!!!! I aint allowed to bring car parts in the house, I'm on restriction :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

i wish i was ron


----------



## bad company

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 28 2011, 10:21 PM~20445130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


Nice chit neighbor ,cant wait to seeit in your ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company

Hey You have chromed out reinforced parts for my 69 impala ,Upper and lower trailing arms ?? upper and lower a arms etc. ;LET me know Thanx!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 29 2011, 04:49 PM~20449420
> *Nice chit neighbor ,cant wait to seeit in your ride!! :biggrin:
> *



THANKX HOMIE!!!   SHOULD BE IN BY CINCO  hno:


----------



## El Enemigo

TTT


----------



## bad company

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 29 2011, 04:01 PM~20449515
> *THANKX HOMIE!!!     SHOULD BE IN BY CINCO    hno:
> *


Post some pics when you get the rearend in ! :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

TTT, any chrome shipped out yet?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 3 2011, 10:15 AM~20474632
> *TTT, any chrome shipped out yet?
> *


P.M me your name, and I can check, we had serveral loads of chrome come back in the past cuople weeks


----------



## bad company

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 29 2011, 04:01 PM~20449515
> *THANKX HOMIE!!!     SHOULD BE IN BY CINCO    hno:
> *


Are yous having a celebration in the Twin Ports or you hittin the Twin cities?? :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by bad company_@May 4 2011, 07:28 PM~20485889
> *Are yous having a celebration in the Twin Ports or you hittin the Twin cities?? :biggrin:
> *


We Will Be In The Cities July 9


----------



## sic713

need a price for some upper and lower a arms, extended and reinforced. 1 in. chromed..

for a g body, elcamino actually.. 
pay pal ready, let me know something fellaz


----------



## Chevillacs

Any chrome rearends for a 64 Impala to clear skirts??? LMK BIG M


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## flakes23

Can you give me a tracking number or tell me when my parts will be in? I ordered them last week.


----------



## down79

how much for some extended 1 1/2 molded upper and lower for a 79 cutty to 73129


----------



## stevie d

Just got a undercarriage back looks awesome can't wait to get it up under the car funny be sick


----------



## Beanerking1

hey Ron how much to rechrome my euro cadi bumpers? front and back?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## Pjay

Cant wait to get my parts back from chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Anything yet?


----------



## Vayzfinest

So wasup fellas, Tele's in yet????


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

price check on Bigbody rearend. price with and with out core.. shipped or picked up ... 94 roadmaster.. 

complete axel, back plates, drums, reenfored with powerballs and 3 sided plate on bottom.. chromed .. any pics.. thx

complete chrome rearend.. ready to bolt in and ride.. pm thx



something similar :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 23 2011, 06:44 PM~20613323
> *price check on Bigbody rearend. price with and with out core.. shipped or picked up ...  94 roadmaster..
> 
> complete axel, back plates, drums, reenfored with powerballs and 3 sided plate on bottom.. chromed  ..  any pics.. thx
> 
> complete chrome rearend.. ready to bolt in and ride..  pm thx
> something similar :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That was a rear end we did for GOOD TIMES in YUMA AZ last year.


----------



## Detour64

ttt....for Blackmagic hydraulics and Chrome plating :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

T.T.T


----------



## anita

how much for all of the front undercarige chrome for a 84 caddi??


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

naptownregal said:


> damn even doin harley shit too!


how much for 81 caddy chromed with powerballs rearend?


----------



## Chris

whats up big M

whats the total price for a chrome rad support for an 86 caprice shipped?


----------



## ryan7974

how much for 94 caddy chromed with powerballs rearend?


----------



## el mexicano

Dam chrome looks fukn gud how much to get my top bottom a arms rearend trailing arms and tie rod links on a 1999 towncar??


----------



## Psycho631

How about an impala rear end, price with and without reinforced. Thanks.


----------



## Vayzfinest

Please tell me my telescopic cylinders are in!!???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ryan7974 said:


> how much for 94 caddy chromed with powerballs rearend?


P.M'd


el mexicano said:


> Dam chrome looks fukn gud how much to get my top bottom a arms rearend trailing arms and tie rod links on a 1999 towncar??


P.M'd


Psycho631 said:


> How about an impala rear end, price with and without reinforced. Thanks.


P.M'd


Vayzfinest said:


> Please tell me my telescopic cylinders are in!!???


Sent out on monday homie, with you free 8" chromes for being patient:thumbsup:


----------



## El Enemigo

I was patient for 4 months.lol whats up ron


----------



## tatersalad

still need a wishbone chrome for a 64 using the taco rear shipped to orlando 32808


----------



## lilowens83

a how much to do a full undercarriage for a 87 monte ls and would i send my parts, how long would it take ive tried to call


----------



## capriceman75

TTT


----------



## k louie

Pm me a price for chrome on a stock 64 impala rearend


----------



## 1972Caprice

You got anything for 72 caprice already chrome and ready to go


----------



## mikal741

Any g body rad supports chrome if so are they still 200


----------



## mikal741

:boink::rimshot::sprint:


----------



## CALIBOY 95

How much for complete chrome undies for a 62 impala shipped to fort hood texas?


----------



## jessjess

how much for uppers,lower,calipers,radiator support and the whole steering linkage for a 83 regal with shipping to boston ma 02125?????? pm me thanks


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

QUOTE ON BASIC CHROME UNDIES ON ELCO, (UPPERS, LOWERS, STEERING LINKAGES, REAREND, TRAILING ARMS, DRIVESHAFT PRICE WITH AND WITHOUT REAREND MIGHT PAINT THE HOUSING. AND PLATE ALL THE COMPONENTS


----------



## naptownregal

How much for gbody core support shipped to 46217
Is there a core charge or just ship mine to u


----------



## cutthoart

iz the rear end for a 80s-85 caddie an how mutch for the rear end an the up an lowers 
iz tht for a caddy


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

cutthoart said:


> iz the rear end for a 80s-85 caddie an how mutch for the rear end an the up an lowers
> iz tht for a caddy


I have 2 in stock 1200.00 each with out core...if you bring a core -150 so 1050.00 
we only have adjustables. 205 uppers and 265 lowers


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

naptownregal said:


> How much for gbody core support shipped to 46217
> Is there a core charge or just ship mine to u


P.M'd


----------



## Chris

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> P.M'd


how about a box caprice core support?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

200 have 2 , no core needed...


----------



## Chris

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 200 have 2 , no core needed...


:wow: for the box caprice? and how much shipped to 98230


----------



## Majestic Nice

Got a tacoma rear end, chromed or not for a 64 with y-bar? pm me Ron.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

G body core support shipped to Dallas Tx 75211


----------



## 1SEXY80

Price on Radiator support for 80 Monte?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS WE DONT HAVE PARTS JUST LAYIN AROUND CHROME...95% OF THE CHROME WE DO IS SENT TO US BY CUSTOMERS OR WE BUILD TO ORDER....


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## down79

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


How much


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

down79 said:


> How much


140 if u send me yours


----------



## roamilcar

I need a g body radiator support crom how much shipped to DOUGLAS AZ 85607


----------



## Losz956

G body raf support how much to Texas 78586


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy new year fam


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## sickness

how much for radiator support for regal with shipping to san diego


----------



## hstntx713

How much for steering linkage, a-arms uppers extended 1-1/2, lowers both reinforced and molded, trailing arms adjustable uppers and lowers, drive shaft with slip yoke all chrome shipped to 77041. I have some cores like steering linkage upper and lower a-arms. Lmk thanks

For g-body 1984 cutlass also if it helps for the slip yoke I plan on usen 14's for the rear


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I have a full set of uppers and lower, Fully reinforced,plated off, and with chain boxes ,built for a hopper. I will check on the steering. I dont sell a ready made, chrome driveshaft. to many variables to go wrong, we can sell the slip and a chromed shaft . you install ..or install the slip and send it, we dip it. 



I also have 1 set of impala upper ,extended,reinforced and chrome. (custom never picked up)
2 sets of upper caddy, caprice , extended reinforced and plated off,chromed 
caprice core support (200.00 no core ,ready to ship)

Impala upper and lowers ,with deep pocket, reinforced ,plated off,molded for stockball joints and chromed 1050.00 with replacement cores 1300.00 with out( we did all quality work at shop)

good used chromed caddy lowers with sway bar ($175 no core needed)

Impala vent cowl, $120 no core needed

63-64 hood hinges 150.00 with cores

64 hood latch 75 with core



I will post up more once we inventory left items and stocked parts


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Whats the ticket on chrome B body radiator support ,95 Disc rear end,front uppers , front lowers, steering linkage, front backing plates,rear trailing arms. Can I get a itemized estimate for each part and a price for everything. thank you...


----------



## cln84703

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I have a full set of uppers and lower, Fully reinforced,plated off, and with chain boxes ,built for a hopper. I will check on the steering. I dont sell a ready made, chrome driveshaft. to many variables to go wrong, we can sell the slip and a chromed shaft . you install ..or install the slip and send it, we dip it.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 1 set of impala upper ,extended,reinforced and chrome. (custom never picked up)
> 2 sets of upper caddy, caprice , extended reinforced and plated off,chromed
> caprice core support (200.00 no core ,ready to ship)
> 
> Impala upper and lowers ,with deep pocket, reinforced ,plated off,molded for stockball joints and chromed 1050.00 with replacement cores 1300.00 with out( we did all quality work at shop)
> 
> good used chromed caddy lowers with sway bar ($175 no core needed)
> 
> Impala vent cowl, $120 no core needed
> 
> 63-64 hood hinges 150.00 with cores
> 
> 64 hood latch 75 with core
> 
> 
> 
> I will post up more once we inventory left items and stocked parts


any pics of core support for the caprice?


----------



## midwestcoast

do yu have any caddy parts? core support,hood hinges etc.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I will see if I can post tomorrow, gonna be a little short handed, a couple of the guys are on the road to a show???? We'll see


----------



## Pjay

Wish those impala arms were set up for caprice bj 



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I have a full set of uppers and lower, Fully reinforced,plated off, and with chain boxes ,built for a hopper. I will check on the steering. I dont sell a ready made, chrome driveshaft. to many variables to go wrong, we can sell the slip and a chromed shaft . you install ..or install the slip and send it, we dip it.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 1 set of impala upper ,extended,reinforced and chrome. (custom never picked up)
> 2 sets of upper caddy, caprice , extended reinforced and plated off,chromed
> caprice core support (200.00 no core ,ready to ship)
> 
> Impala upper and lowers ,with deep pocket, reinforced ,plated off,molded for stockball joints and chromed 1050.00 with replacement cores 1300.00 with out( we did all quality work at shop)
> 
> good used chromed caddy lowers with sway bar ($175 no core needed)
> 
> Impala vent cowl, $120 no core needed
> 
> 63-64 hood hinges 150.00 with cores
> 
> 64 hood latch 75 with core
> 
> 
> 
> I will post up more once we inventory left items and stocked parts


----------



## HaZiaN808

Looking for 62 impala uppers and lowers extended and chromed. Got air right now so has to work with brackets. How much shipped to 96817?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

HaZiaN808 said:


> Looking for 62 impala uppers and lowers extended and chromed. Got air right now so has to work with brackets. How much shipped to 96817?


Pm me ur info I can help u, out. I can deal with the bmh fam. I put an order in so we can hook up.


----------



## CADI KID

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I have a full set of uppers and lower, Fully reinforced,plated off, and with chain boxes ,built for a hopper. I will check on the steering. I dont sell a ready made, chrome driveshaft. to many variables to go wrong, we can sell the slip and a chromed shaft . you install ..or install the slip and send it, we dip it.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 1 set of impala upper ,extended,reinforced and chrome. (custom never picked up)
> _*2 sets of upper caddy, caprice , extended reinforced and plated off*_,chromed
> caprice core support (200.00 no core ,ready to ship)
> 
> Impala upper and lowers ,with deep pocket, reinforced ,plated off,molded for stockball joints and chromed 1050.00 with replacement cores 1300.00 with out( we did all quality work at shop)
> 
> good used chromed caddy lowers with sway bar ($175 no core needed)
> 
> Impala vent cowl, $120 no core needed
> 
> 63-64 hood hinges 150.00 with cores
> 
> 64 hood latch 75 with core
> 
> 
> 
> I will post up more once we inventory left items and stocked parts



Let me know how much they are extended and from were, a pic would be nice too...i will buy asap!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here pic of what I took on saturday, There is alot more. as we go

B-Body core support $200.00 no core needed. (plus shipping)
























Also have this sway bar $85.00 no core needed









Used rear trailing arms and sway bar (package)$125.00 no core needed. I had it posted for 175 (but is was a typo)We replaced with adjustable and took in on trade. 









Tilt column for an 63-64 Impala (flaming river) $300.00 New

























Impala uppers extended 1'' ,we chromed for a custom he left a 1/2 deposit ,and never picked up (no bushing bars) $200.00 plus core return
We did not do the extending our molding. 

















Impala steering box $120 no core needed 

















2'' extended and reinforced,molded caddy uppers (with out bushing bars) ,we just did the chrome ,not the work (except the plated off top) $350.00 pr 

























1.25 extended caddy upper ,reinforced,plated ,molded and chrome (we did all the work here @ BMH) $400.00 no bushing bars , (core is needed)

















I have 1 set of Caddy bushing bars,washers and nuts chromed for $50.00

1'' extended caddy uppers ,reinforced,plated,molded and chromed ( we did all the work here @ BMH) $550.00 plus cores back ,these do include a set of bushing bars 
These arms have new bushing installed along with a GM truck style ball joint for more coil clearence. 

















G-body uppers, extended 1'' reinforced,plated and chromed $400.00 pr (we did all the work here @ BMH)

















I will check and see if we have bushing bars for these G-body upper ???

B-body Radiator cover to core support mount $30.00 ,(no core needed)


----------



## IMGNTS64SS

THANKS FOR THE A-ARMS BIG M


----------



## Wizzard

Do you have any Toyota Axles with 59-64 mounts in stock? Chrome?

If yes, how much for one?


----------



## lac boy 84

*bmh*

ttt


----------



## midwestcoast

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here pic of what I took on saturday, There is alot more. as we go
> 
> B-Body core support $200.00 no core needed. (plus shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this sway bar $85.00 no core needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used rear trailing arms and sway bar (package)$125.00 no core needed. I had it posted for 175 (but is was a typo)We replaced with adjustable and took in on trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilt column for an 63-64 Impala (flaming river) $300.00 New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala uppers extended 1'' ,we chromed for a custom he left a 1/2 deposit ,and never picked up (no bushing bars) $200.00 plus core return
> We did not do the extending our molding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala steering box $120 no core needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2'' extended and reinforced,molded caddy uppers (with out bushing bars) ,we just did the chrome ,not the work (except the plated off top) $350.00 pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25 extended caddy upper ,reinforced,plated ,molded and chrome (we did all the work here @ BMH) $400.00 no bushing bars , (core is needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 set of Caddy bushing bars,washers and nuts chromed for $50.00
> 
> 1'' extended caddy uppers ,reinforced,plated,molded and chromed ( we did all the work here @ BMH) $550.00 plus cores back ,these do include a set of bushing bars
> These arms have new bushing installed along with a GM truck style ball joint for more coil clearence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-body uppers, extended 1'' reinforced,plated and chromed $400.00 pr (we did all the work here @ BMH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check and see if we have bushing bars for these G-body upper ???
> 
> B-body Radiator cover to core support mount $30.00 ,(no core needed)


HOW MUCH FOR THA CADDY CORE SUPPORT SHIPPD TO THA 60640?


----------



## tatersalad

front wheel tubs for a 64 chrome top n bottom shipped to 32808?


----------



## 64inVA

I need a chrome steering box for a 64 impala.


----------



## fivetimep

hey bro how much for chrome raditor support, upper/lower a arms, and axle-63 SS Impala?


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

DO YOU HAVE Rear end for Buick regal.1983


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

Call me at 210-380-8311 gilbert


----------



## DeeLoc

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here pic of what I took on saturday, There is alot more. as we go
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25 extended caddy upper ,reinforced,plated ,molded and chrome (we did all the work here @ BMH) $400.00 no bushing bars , (core is needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 set of Caddy bushing bars,washers and nuts chromed for $50.00


Can I get a quote for the shipping of these to 90745


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt


----------



## hydrojc

I got a Tripple Chrome g body for sale new never installed. 1000 u pay ship


----------



## HaZiaN808

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> =
> 
> Impala upper and lowers ,with deep pocket, reinforced ,plated off,molded for stockball joints and chromed 1050.00 with replacement cores 1300.00 with out( we did all quality work at shop)
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a quote with these shipped to 96817? Thanks


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## midwestcoast

midwestcoast said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THA CADDY CORE SUPPORT SHIPPD TO THA 60640?


GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE CORE SUPPORT JUST GOT IT 2DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

What do u have for 90 lincolns


----------



## coupe n kc

how much for a rear end on a caddi?


----------



## Mar64ss

Can you pm a list and pricing of parts you have for a 64 impala SS... Chrome only
Thanks


----------



## mrbigdaddy12

Yo, give the price on the entire 63 impala chrome suspenion please and thank you.....I'm building from the ground up


----------



## Bones 87

how much to re dip some 13s or 20s spokes????


----------



## regal.1980

U have any glasshouse parts 75 or 76 caprice?


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

I NEED FOR IMPALA 1968 RAG WTB FRONT ALL CHROME
- upper extend a-arms (3 1\4)
- lower a-arms
- link kit + tie rod end 
- all the driving rods 
- stearing box

BACK ALL CHROME
- lower molded traling arm with powerballs
- upper boxed trailing arm 
- meabe differencial not sure 
Pm price thx​


----------



## latinxs

price for a tank skin and straps for a 1983 oldsmobile cutlass supream chrome. No core. Also how much for a chromed out rear axle with reinforcment and powerballs. or how much if I dropped my rear axle off and how long would it take?


----------



## CADI KID

1.25 extended caddy upper ,reinforced,plated ,molded and chrome (we did all the work here @ BMH) $400.00 no bushing bars , (core is needed)

















I have 1 set of Caddy bushing bars,washers and nuts chromed for $50.00

Still have these?? i will take them asap and all ready have my old ones off for the core


----------



## goinlow

Looking for upper and lower control arms for a 64 Impala.... Reinforced, uppers extended, molded and chromed...
Shipped to 19464


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## bob

need chrome upper and lower a arm for impa 65 and chrome steering box


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## 1downkat

Do you still have the steering box for the 64 impala? if so how much shipped to 95316


----------



## juan85buick

daym, nice work, where u guys located...


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## down79

gas tank skin for a 79 cutlass 73129


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

Used rear trailing arms and sway bar (package)$125.00 no core needed. I had it posted for 175 (but is was a typo)We replaced with adjustable and took in on trade. 












[/QUOTE] do you still have these and is it cadillac?


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

tops!


----------



## flakes23

Do you have any adjustable upper and lower trailing arms chromed for 94 caddy ready to go?


----------



## andres18954

wz up bro. i need a chrome reard end for a fleetwood 95, gas tank,oil pan, transmision oil cover,spindles. ship to florida 33063


----------



## DJ Englewood

andres18954 said:


> wz up bro. i need a chrome reard end for a fleetwood 95, gas tank,oil pan, transmision oil cover,spindles. ship to florida 33063


x2 wut u got 4 big bodys


----------



## 1downkat

1downkat said:


> Do you still have the steering box for the 64 impala? if so how much shipped to 95316


Do you still have this? if so how much shipped to 95316


----------



## juICE805

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Big_Money

Need a price on chrome spindles for an 84 cutlass with calipers, with or without core and also the transmission cross member.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

ttt


----------



## 1downkat

1downkat said:


> Do you still have this? if so how much shipped to 95316


Trying to see if you guys have this still? No answer ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

1downkat said:


> Do you still have this? if so how much shipped to 95316


I will look tomorrow, sorry brotha we overlooked it


----------



## 1downkat

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I will look tomorrow, sorry brotha we overlooked it


It's cool I've ordered a lot of parts from you already and know you are busy and make it up to the customer


----------



## breaksk8

how much for up and lower extended a arms trailing arms and linkage for a 87 caprice no core thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I have a G-Body/ Caprice power steering box 220 no core
2 64 hood latch assm. 80 w/core
1 63 hood latch assm. 75 w/core
1pr 1'' g-body uppers,reinforced,plated and molded $450 w/core
63 under grille valence $120 w/core
g-body hood hinge set $140 no core
g-body x-member $95 no core


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Also have lower a-frame brace, caddy or caprice $50.00 w/core








G-body diff cover (OG) $25 no core








Caddy upper's ,1.25 extention ,reinforced,plated,molded smooth and bushing bars $550


----------



## Big_Money

I'll take the rearend cover and cross member for the G-body. What time do you open so I can call. How much for some spindles for an 84 cutlass


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Big_Money said:


> I'll take the rearend cover and cross member for the G-body. What time do you open so I can call. How much for some spindles for an 84 cutlass


Sent u a P.M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big_Money said:


> I'll take the rearend cover and cross member for the G-body. What time do you open so I can call. How much for some spindles for an 84 cutlass


give us a call at the shop.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin: were open m-f 10-7 pct


----------



## CADI KID

price on caddy lower a-arms reinforced molded and chromed with shipping


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Big_Money said:


> I'll take the rearend cover and cross member for the G-body. What time do you open so I can call. How much for some spindles for an 84 cutlass


I do have the spindles, 150 for the pair, also have dust sheild for 50pr, plus shipping


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Also have lower a-frame brace, caddy or caprice $50.00 w/core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-body diff cover (OG) $25 no core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy upper's ,1.25 extention ,reinforced,plated,molded smooth and bushing bars $550


BMH T T T...


B
M
H
#
1
:bowrofl:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

how much for those trailling arms for early 60s impala chromed w/magic balls shipped to 02122

pls inbox me, thanks.


----------



## Centillac

What's the price on a big body chrome core support no core shipped to 60629? Thanks pm me


----------



## Big_Money

What do you have ready for a g body? Gearbox, core support, gas tank straps?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just Gear box...185 plus core.


----------



## Big_Money

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Just Gear box...185 plus core.


how much is shipping to 30504


----------



## nhc601

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....
> 
> Here is just a few pics of the recent load
> 
> Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala (62-64) go for 180.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan heres your 9'' set-up for wishbone to....
> 
> Tons of fitting instock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Bad azz Cadi ,these are your cut down extenders, along with some shop extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali heres your axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uppers and lowers for that Hopper


How much for upper and lower a arms reinforced molded and chrome shipped to tx 79761 1982 2 door caddy hit me up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Nothing in stock, but we can do them in about 2-3week turn around... You can send core or we charge 25 per arm ... 1050 plus shipping, done bullet proof, with fully reinforced pocket .


----------



## TCaddy

Need a price on upper and lower a arms reinforced for my 80 coupe deville to calgary canada


----------



## cadillac tone

how much for a 2 door fleetwood
rear end straped
upper and lower a arms
trailing arms
linkage and etc ...


----------



## Big_Money

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Nothing in stock, but we can do them in about 2-3week turn around... You can send core or we charge 25 per arm ... 1050 plus shipping, done bullet proof, with fully reinforced pocket .


You got any chrome parts laying around for a G-body? And how much to get steering link chrome. Idler arm, pitman arm, center link and all the tie rods with sleeves


----------



## VegasLife327

how much for gbody rearend?


----------



## Sdime

HOW MUCH FOR 91 CAPRICE FRONT SUSPENISON


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

LOOKING FOR 63 IMPALA RAD SUPPORT,SBC INTAKE AND A PAIR OF REAR BRAKE DRUMS. HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE, LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cut

How much for some g body chrome lower adjustable trailing arms and chrome steering linkage?


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

How much for rearend chrome


----------



## chino81

Need radiator support for 64 wagon and inter fender wells shipped to 95492


----------



## chino81

Anyone


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## jaimef702

What year off glass house core support u got thanks


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

Need a Chrome tank cover and straps for a 84 Cutlass shipped to 92240..


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## orlando

need 76 caprice rad support chrome and a-arms upper and lowers chrome extended and molded shipped to 95127


----------



## orlando

ttt


----------



## Happs 83

Say homeboy U don't got anything in stock for a 83 cutlass?


----------



## Junk Collector

You got a price guild for 64 Impala parts? 

What about redoing old stock stuff?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Happs 83 said:


> Say homeboy U don't got anything in stock for a 83 cutlass?


Just molded uppers and lowers. All reinforced and capped


----------



## Clutch100

have any caddy rear wheel uppers and lowers a arms?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Clutch100 said:


> have any caddy rear wheel uppers and lowers a arms?


yes we do adj upr chrome 175$.. adj. lwr chrome 215$


----------



## Chris

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes we do adj upr chrome 175$.. adj. lwr chrome 215$


whats up bro.. did you get some more back in stock?


----------



## wannabelowrider

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Just molded uppers and lowers. All reinforced and capped


Price?


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

how much lower a arms and steering linkage shipped 30127 for g body?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

wannabelowrider said:


> Price?


X2. I'm looking for gbody upper a-arms all reinforced and molded. With chrome cross shafts and nuts/washers to install shafts and also the mounting bolts/nuts that mount the arm to the frame if you have those. Price for parts and also with rubber bushings installed if that's something you guys offer.


----------



## al87

Hi I'm looking for a chrome steering box for a gbody


----------



## timlemos

I'm looking for Chrome Tucoma rearend set up for a 64 impala. Stock mounts but no panhard bar. Shipped to 32907. Send PM


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for chrome 1/2 fittings ? I will get a list of what I need


----------



## 87 MCARLO LS

NEED PRICE ON A G-BODY REAR END CHROME. W/CORE SHIPPED TUCSON, AZ 85747


----------



## DIRTY ICE

how much for chrome a arms and rear axel on a 79 cutlass


----------



## capriceman75

Ttt


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

How much for some chrome spindles shipped to 83221 for 86 cutlass


----------



## regal.1980

How much for 75 caprice conv trim to chrome and get the dings out. Rockers, wheel opening moldings front and back , cowl trim, conv trim?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Since we are doing a large volume of outside chroming, And my customers would like to see how it is going, I've decided to make a topic....
> 
> Here is just a few pics of the recent load
> 
> Radiator supports ,Polished top ,under sides and where it will be seen(G-body and B-body) 200.00 ....We also did a Glass House rad support 220.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala (62-64) go for 180.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan heres your 9'' set-up for wishbone to....
> 
> Tons of fitting instock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Bad azz Cadi ,these are your cut down extenders, along with some shop extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali heres your axle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And uppers and lowers for that Hopper


:thumbsup:


----------



## A.FLORES2425

Price on gbody uppers?


----------



## IMPALA863

Thanks to the homie The Real Big M for my slip yoke


----------



## locozcustomz2030

got any 1980 malibu chrome


----------



## island64

How much for a 64 impala chrome trunk pan shipped to 95823?


----------



## locozcustomz2030

how much to chrome a 80 malibu rear axle,front control arms top n bottom from springs rear springs, steering setup and driver shaft , im in ohio


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Got any 1998 lincoln town car chrome


----------



## capriceman75

Ttt


----------



## Junk Collector

need to see WHATS AVAILABLE list

could be interested in the valance under grill for 64 2-door hardtop Impala


----------



## regal.1980

How much to chrome a nardi hub?


----------



## OGJordan

ANy chance you have any 65-70 Chevy lowers?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

OGJordan said:


> ANy chance you have any 65-70 Chevy lowers?


Nothing done, but we can build to suite and get chromed ..2-3 week turn around for everything...Hit up the Real Big-M and let him know if your intrested


----------



## DreameR815

How much for a chrome 9" setup for wishbone shortened n ready to jus bolt in for a 64 impala


----------



## micahp

how much for a 84 Cadillac reinforced rearend and upper and lower a arms


----------



## ryan7974

You have chrome drive shaft for a 79 monte with a th200


----------



## blazer78

Need a qoute for a Toyota rear chrome for 64 impala
Complete with y bone shipped to
70131


----------



## bad company

IMPALA863 said:


> Thanks to the homie The Real Big M for my slip yoke
> View attachment 665903


 Hey now thats what I am talkin about !! gotta check into that bro!


----------



## bad company

To the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

TTT.. For the Chrome, Chrome, Chrome.!


----------



## bluedemon65

Do you have for 78 lincoln continental 9" rearend reinforce and rear lower and upper reinforce trailing arms chrome? How much?


----------



## showlows69

How much to chrome a 1968 impala front bumber and rear bumber


----------



## bad company

IMPALA863 said:


> Thanks to the homie The Real Big M for my slip yoke
> View attachment 665903


 Hey Bro do these come in different lengths? And how did you know what length to get for your ride. Thanks in advance . :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 reg ttops

Do u have a reinforced chrome rear end for a 93 big body,and do u have chrome a-arm bushing rods.. Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the fam


----------



## 83 reg ttops

Got any slip yoke driveshafts and chrome reinforced rear end w/o core for a 93 caddy??


----------



## 83 reg ttops

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes we do adj upr chrome 175$.. adj. lwr chrome 215$


Any pics of the chrome caddy trailing arms, uppers and lowers???


----------



## del barrio

how much for a chrome wishbone for a 61?


----------



## special_k

How much for 85 caprice spindles and calipers in chrome?
No cores


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

Need some lower a arms and lower training arms with power balls for 60 impala preferred molded PayPal ready.


----------



## 77cutty SURPREME brougham

Need some chrome A-arms extended an inch for 96 B-body
Thank you


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Molded upper a arms glasshouse 1in.?


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## Madd-Dogg

Chrome uppers 1.5 ext for a g body?


----------



## Red Red Wine

How much for the upper and lower arms chrome and streeing wheel link chrome too for a g body cutlass 83


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## capriceman75

How much for a pair of lower caddy a-arms sent to you to get chromed,I had my uppers and steering links dine by you guys and good quality!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

83 reg ttops said:


> Got any slip yoke driveshafts and chrome reinforced rear end w/o core for a 93 caddy??


no slip yoke drivelines.. we do that in house only w/car here.. the rearend 1200$ chrome rie.



83 reg ttops said:


> Any pics of the chrome caddy trailing arms, uppers and lowers???


ill see if i can find some


del barrio said:


> how much for a chrome wishbone for a 61?


335$ non reinforced.. 385$ reinforced $ plus ship'n



special_k said:


> How much for 85 caprice spindles and calipers in chrome?
> No cores


700$ chrome spendles, calibers, new rotors, pads & hardwear



BOSS HOGIN said:


> Need some lower a arms and lower training arms with power balls for 60 impala preferred molded PayPal ready.


on the lower a-arm there are options.. like pockets, balljoint rings for the cad/cap spendle conv... the trail'n arms 420$



77cutty SURPREME brougham said:


> Need some chrome A-arms extended an inch for 96 B-body
> Thank you


550$ plus cores 50$



74chevy glasshouse said:


> Molded upper a arms glasshouse 1in.?


350$ raw.. 550$ chrome



Madd-Dogg said:


> Chrome uppers 1.5 ext for a g body?


600$ plus 50$ cores



Red Red Wine said:


> How much for the upper and lower arms chrome and streeing wheel link chrome too for a g body cutlass 83
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


to chrome the uprs 95$ ea.. the lwrs 105$ ea.. the steering link 150$ to chrome


capriceman75 said:


> How much for a pair of lower caddy a-arms sent to you to get chromed,I had my uppers and steering links dine by you guys and good quality!


105$ ea


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## mr1987

How much to chrome upper and lower a arms uppers are reinforced allready 82 fleet


----------



## rexxnfx2010

how much for gbody uppers 1" ext. & molded? rear end reinforced with powerballs? pm me


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt.
Hit up the shop 18666244233.


----------



## rexxnfx2010

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt.
> Hit up the shop 18666244233.


HOW MUCH ARE WE LOOKING AT ? thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

rexxnfx2010 said:


> how much for gbody uppers 1" ext. & molded? rear end reinforced with powerballs? pm me


Hey sorry brotha for not getting to this sooner...If you are still interested we have these in stock...We try to carry one of each cars suspensions on hand...it's tough but we try

I will also p.m you


----------



## Rider719

what do you have available for g body , I have an 82 cutlass supreme just finished engine and paint now need to start the undercarriage.. looking for upper and lower a arms extended 1.5'' to 2" depending on what you have.. also looking for axle, sway bar, shocks, steering column , radiator support,drive shaft.. please pm me on what you have in stock..


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

We have a good selection, but no upper 1.5 or 2'' we normally do recomend that far on extension.. Can build to suite in just a few weeks turn around time 
Give us a call here at the shop (702)-222-2112


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

T.T.T


----------



## Big_Money

Don pedro. You in az?


----------



## Don Pedro

Big_Money said:


> Don pedro. You in az?



:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## [email protected]

Need chrome springs for hinges on 62 Impala and hood pin with bracket and hinge mounting bracket


----------

